# Thoughts on NOS Locomotives



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I came across some N scale locomotives. Four Steam and three diesels.

One is Concor by Rivarossi that is a Y6 articulated for the Santa Fe. Another is an Atlas by Riv 0-8-0 also for the SF. A Bachmann 4-8-4 Also for the SF. And a Bachmann, N&W J class. 

The diesels are an Atlas E passenger locomotive, painted for the SF warbonnet, made by Riv. A Bachmann GP15, SF and a Concor SP SD40-2.

All are NOS and have all the paperwork and boxes. All have beed cleaned out of the old, stiff grease and lubed with Labelle oils and grease. All are from 1995. I have the original receipt for the Y6. They guy paid $260 for it.

I would like to sell them, but do not know a fair price, as Fee Pay did not have most of the items.

Thanks!


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry..."NOS"???


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

New Old Stock.

Magic


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Older tecnology*



rrgrassi said:


> I came across some N scale locomotives. Four Steam and three diesels.
> 
> One is Concor by Rivarossi that is a Y6 articulated for the Santa Fe. Another is an Atlas by Riv 0-8-0 also for the SF. A Bachmann 4-8-4 Also for the SF. And a Bachmann, N&W J class.
> 
> ...


rrgrassi;

Being Rivarosi, and 1995 models, they probably have the older three-pole motors, and no flywheels. Most current locomotives have five-pole motors and flywheels. These features help them run smoother, especially at slow speed. You may find limited demand for these old locomotives. Most knowledgeable buyers are going to want the newer, better running, designs.
As far as determining what they're worth, you might want to look at E-bay and see what similar locos are selling for.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*NOS Locomotives*

From the 1989 N&Z Walthers catalog:
Bachmann "Northern" 4-8-4 w/tender; Santa Fe . . . $60.00
Bachmann "Norfolk & Western" Class J . . . $64.00
I can't find that Bachmann made a "GP15". If has a high short hood, its a GP50 based on a Southern prototype - I have one in BN, and they did come in ATSF Warbonnet . . . $29.00

I didn't find any of the others. I would look all of these up at spookshow.net.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*What did you decide to do?*

I might be interested in the E-unit


----------



## ecarfar (Apr 27, 2017)

Regarding the 0-8-0 Rivorossi...if it's in good condition and runs fairly well, put it up for sale on eBay. I've had a broken one since the 60's and decided this year to get it running so looked for parts on eBay. Even ones that are basically parts machines are going for $30....well running ones, especially if you post a video of it in your listing, will probably bring $100.


----------

